# raytheon L-750 or lowrance 320/480



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

I found a great deal on a used raytheon L-750, and was debating to get it or a new lowrance 320/480. If anyone has used or heard which is better please give some advice i'd appreciate a lot. thx


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

The L-750 is a sweet unit. I have the L-760 which is pretty much the same but in color. It works great in the deeper waters of Huron and Erie but I haven't had that great of success in the shallower water of LSC. It still works OK but I was hoping that it might mark Perch but if it does, I haven't figured out how to do it yet. I have seen the L-750 mounted on some pretty good charter boats as well.
I also have a Lowrance X-85 that is a pretty good unit as well but I trust my 760 over it. Sorry, I'm not familiar with the 320/480 unit. Good luck in your decision.


----------

